# 

## Damon

Czy takie urządzenie sie sprawdza? Czy można użyć każdą farbę?
http://www.leroymerlin.pl/gazetki/ga...104_index.html
Może warto zainwestować i chociaż trochę zaoszczędzić na fachowcach. Powinno chyba pójść szybciej niz malowanie wałkiem (mistrzami w malowaniu wałkiem nie jesteśmy, a czasu też brakuje   :Lol:  )

----------


## Anulek2005

Ja mam pistolet natryskowy z "agregatem" elektrycznym. Maluje się fajnie, ale na pewno nie szybciej niż wałkiem. U mnie się sprawdziło, bo mam w mieszkaniu "chropowate" ściany, które okropnie maluje się wałkiem. Kumpel malował moim ustrojstwem "gładkie" ściany i sufity i był bardzo zadowolony. Wyszło mu wszystko gładziutko i równiutko (zarówno białe jak i krwistoczerwone ściany), ale też mówił, że wałkiem byłoby szybciej.

Podejrzewam, że pistolety pneumatyczne mają lepszą wydajność niż to moje elektryczne maleństwo. Niestety nie wiem jaki chcesz kupić, bo dałeś link do gazetki, a ja w niej tego pistoletu nie widzę.

----------


## JACUŚ

Wlasnie tydzien temu widzialem ja fachowiec malowal pistoletem sciany, szlo mu to bardzo szybko efekt koncowy  rewelacja. Tez sie zastanawiam nad taka metoda.

----------


## baumanka

witam, jestem właśnie na etapie planowania samodzielnego malowania pokoju i zastanawiam sie wlasnie czy warto zainwestować w niego. jakie sa jego + i -?

----------


## Damon

W Leroy w gazetce na 17 stronie jest pistolet Boscha w chyba dość dobrej cenia (porównywałam z netem) chodzi mi konkretnie o pistolet do malowania PFS 65 E BOSCH (leroy nie podaje symbolu ale obrazek taki sam  :smile: ). 
Hmmm, zaniepokoiło mnie, że trwa tak samo długo jak wałkiem, ale może się cżłowiek tak nie umęczy. Pewnie przy malowaniu którejś z kolei ściany, pójdzie szybciej.
Może ktoś jeszcze ma jakieś doświadczenia?
pozdrawiam
Monika

----------


## Anulek2005

Dzięki za namiar na stronę. Jest tam napisane, że wydajność 5m kw/10 min. To raczej nieźle nawet z poprawką na reklamę   :Lol:   A w kwestii umęczenia - pistolet bez porównania lepszy. Poza tym ja malowałam umeblowane mieszkanie, więc była kwestia baaardzo dokładnego okrycia wszystkich mebli itd. Przy malowaniu "świeżego" domu odpada kwestia zabezpieczania elementów, które nie mają być pomalowane - no i uważać tak bardzo nie trzeba   :Wink2:  Wg mnie warto kupić pistolet (ale taki do malowania   :cool:  ) Pochwal się później co zdecydowałeś i jak Ci poszło malowanie pistoletem   :big grin:

----------


## manieq82

a czy ktoś może używał takiego pistoleta jakiego uzywają lakiernicy samochodowi- skoro pociąga lakier to może pociagnie wszystko?
tak sie zastanawiam bo mi też w planie nie uśmiecha sie wszystkiego wałkiem

byłem w castoramie i maja tam takie elektryczne wagnery - do farb ściennych gościu powiedział że nadaje sie ale ten za 800 zł i może ten za 400 ale to nowość i nie wie dokładnie co to 
takie po 100 sa nic nie warte - no skoro sprzedawca tak powiedział   :Roll:   :Lol:  

tak więc pistolet lakiernika - próbował ktoś??

----------


## Anulek2005

Eeeee tam - sprzedawca powiedział, żeby się pozbyć tego za 800. Bosh sprzedaje swoje za ok 500 zł. Ja kupiłam "no name" za 150 zł i całkiem sobie chwalę - tyle, że nie jest szybciej niż wałkiem, o czym już pisałam. Może ten za 800 ma duużo większą wydajność sprężarki i pluje szerzej, co daje możliwość szybszego malowania ... 

A pistolet lakiernika to dokładnie ta sama zabawa, tylko masz osobną sprężarkę stojącą, a nie powieszoną na ramieniu - wydaje mi się, że to tylko kwestia wydajności kompresora. No i ewentualne przenoszenie takiej "nieruchawej" sprężarki spod jednej ściany pod drugą ....

----------


## mynia_pynia

Pytanko do tych co juz pomalowali.
Mam zagruntowane wszystkie pomieszczenia - ławkowcem. Teraz będę malowała pistoletem jak mocno rozcięczyć farbę do, wyboru:
ma się zachowywać jak:
- kisiel
- ciasto naleśnikowe
- olej
???

----------


## alstom

Witam ja właśnie ostatnio kupiłem sobie pistolet boshe PFS 65E pistolet mnie kosztował 399zł  praktiker ma teraz promocje warto jechac i kupic widzialem ceny sie wachaja miedzy 450 a nawet widzialem za 500  :big grin:  pistolecik jest rewelacja wczoraj z niego korzystałem malowalem farba akrylową narazie białą  w instrukcji pisze jak rozrabiać farbę  zawsze rozrabia się 10:1    czyli dajemy 10% rozpuszczalnika lub wody zaleznie jaką farbe stosujemy a co dobre pistolet zaoszczedza jakies 15 % farby nie chlapie jest po nim malo sprzątania i zarąbiście szybko sie go myje ja go kupiłem ze wzgledu na gładź
gdy jechałem wałkiem farba namaczała podłoże przejechałem pare razy i gładz zwijała mi sie na wałek porażka ale tylko dzieki temu kupiłem ten pistolecik 
i teraz napewno nie zamienie go na wałek  :big grin:  nie wiem jak inne pistolety sie mają do tego ale ten jest super wiem ze firma to firma dlatego warto zainwestowac choćby dlatego że można zawsze dokupic jakies części zamienne bez problemu   POZDRAWIAM SERDECZNIE

----------


## noiragneau

Zimą biorę się za malowanie domu i szukam alternatywy do wałka a akurat widziałem ostatnio reklamę w TV

Co powiecie na to ? Jak to tvmarket to wygląda trochę badziewnie no ale może ktoś tego używał.
Na allegro widziałem że sporo osób to kupuje (ale to akurat może być spowodowane reklamą)

http://www.mango.pl/mango64/paint_zo...w_do_malowania

Za podobną cenę można mieć BOSCH PFS 55

----------


## diabel200

JA kupiłem WAGNERA W casto, no i pomalowąłem cały dom WAŁKIEM!!!! Kurcze nie potrafię tym ustrojstwem malować, to nie maluję, a chlapie farbą. Myślę że może zła konsystencja farby, a raczej napewno, tylko że próbowałem gęsta to pryska takimi glutkami, jak zrobiłem zadszą to znów ściekała  po ścianie robiąc okropne zacieki. 
Macie jakiś przepis metodę na dobór konsystencji farby? 
Ostatnio chciałem dac mu kolejną szansę, i pięknie oczyściłem stare krzesło, wziąłem mojego Wagnera ( mam tego za 400 z hakiem), farbę nie co rozcieńczyłem, wybełtałem, prysk na krzesło i lipa ponownie :sad:  :sad:  , zacieki jak cholera, wsio cielo, dolałem więc farby, to znów mi glutki robił. Kurde już nie mam sił, a mebli mam sporo do pomalowania, i jakby dawał mi mgiełke to byłoby super, a tak  d... blada :sad:  :sad: 
Farby jakich do tej pory używałem to akrylówki ( Tikkurila, Beckers)

Moj to coś takiego http://www.wagner-polska.com.pl/?mod...=184&kat_id=47

Macie jakieś uniwersalne rady odnośnie tego jak tym malować, jak rozćieńczyć farbę?

----------


## noiragneau

skusiłem się na paint zoom z mango (zdjęcie wyżej, ten niebieski).
Wiedziałem że mango nie kojarzy się z jakością ale nabrałem się na reklamę telewizyjną.

To ustrojstwo nadaje się jedynie do:
1. Dmuchania
2. Rozpylania WODY
3. Rozpylania coś o podobnej konsystencji jak WODA, unigrunt na tym pójdzie

O farbie nawet nie ma co myśleć. Coś tam popluje nierównomiernie z przerwami i tyle. Dobrze że kupiłem wałek...

Na stronie mango można dodawać komentarze ale ich zabezpieczenie antyspamerskie (dodawanie) nie działa więc komentarza nie udało się dać(wiedzą co robią)

----------


## JoShi

Kupując trzeba zwrócić uwagę doi jakich lepkości to urządzenie daje radę.

----------


## Sickboy_ck

czy myślicie, że takie urządzenie (np. BOSCH PFS 65) może nadawać się do samodzielnego robienia gładzi? Mam na myśli rozpylenie dość rozwodnionej masy, żeby potem to wykończyć gumową pacą, a po wyschnięciu dotrzeć na gotowo?

----------


## PDAn

> Witam ja właśnie ostatnio kupiłem sobie pistolet boshe PFS 65E pistolet mnie kosztował 399zł  praktiker ma teraz promocje warto jechac i kupic widzialem ceny sie wachaja miedzy 450 a nawet widzialem za 500  pistolecik jest rewelacja wczoraj z niego korzystałem malowalem farba akrylową narazie białą  w instrukcji pisze jak rozrabiać farbę  zawsze rozrabia się 10:1    czyli dajemy 10% rozpuszczalnika lub wody zaleznie jaką farbe stosujemy a co dobre pistolet zaoszczedza jakies 15 % farby nie chlapie jest po nim malo sprzątania i zarąbiście szybko sie go myje ja go kupiłem ze wzgledu na gładź
> gdy jechałem wałkiem farba namaczała podłoże przejechałem pare razy i gładz zwijała mi sie na wałek porażka ale tylko dzieki temu kupiłem ten pistolecik 
> i teraz napewno nie zamienie go na wałek  nie wiem jak inne pistolety sie mają do tego ale ten jest super wiem ze firma to firma dlatego warto zainwestowac choćby dlatego że można zawsze dokupic jakies części zamienne bez problemu   POZDRAWIAM SERDECZNIE


Chciałem spytać,czy tym pistoletem można używać farby emulsyjne,oczywiście odpowiednio rozcieńczone.

----------


## alstom

> Chciałem spytać,czy tym pistoletem można używać farby emulsyjne,oczywiście odpowiednio rozcieńczone.



Pewnie ze pomaluje tylko trzeba dobrze rozcięczyć farbe ale to wiadome zwykly pistolet do malowania tez musi miec rozcienczoną farbe       też myslalem nad paint zoom ale jednak zdecydowalem sie na bosha  to jest dosyc uznana firma i mialem nadzieje przy kupnie ze sie sprawdzi i sie nie mylilem sprawdzil sie w 100 procentach najlepiej przeczytac instrukcje lub obejrzec film instruktazowy jest na plycie w zestawie. moj tato wziol sie za malowanie tym pistoletem nie rozcienczyl farby tak jak w instrukcji i uznal ze to gowno  po czym ja zlapalem pistolet rozcienczylem farbe jak trzeba i troche sie zdziwil co potrafi ten pistolecik    pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## alstom

zdecydowanie nie nada sie to takiego procesu jak nakladanie rzadkiej gładzi na sciany gdyz grudki z pewnoscia zapchaja dysze

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

> zdecydowanie nie nada sie to takiego procesu jak nakladanie rzadkiej gładzi na sciany gdyz grudki z pewnoscia zapchaja dysze


Ale jażdy pistolet ma jakiś tam filtr. Przecież w farbie sa też jakies syfy technologiczne. Taki producent jak np. caparol ma tyle śmieci w farbie że trzeba było ja przecedzać przez rajstopę. A jak takim pistoletem  (bosch) maluje sie sufity? Wczoraj malowałem halę natryskiem amatorskim agregatem Graco. Troszeczke się nie wyrabiał ale i tak jestem zadowolony bo 900m2 pomalowałem w 9 h z wyczyszczeniem maszyny (samo czyszczenie to jakies 45min.)

----------


## alstom

> Ale jażdy pistolet ma jakiś tam filtr. Przecież w farbie sa też jakies syfy technologiczne. Taki producent jak np. caparol ma tyle śmieci w farbie że trzeba było ja przecedzać przez rajstopę. A jak takim pistoletem  (bosch) maluje sie sufity? Wczoraj malowałem halę natryskiem amatorskim agregatem Graco. Troszeczke się nie wyrabiał ale i tak jestem zadowolony bo 900m2 pomalowałem w 9 h z wyczyszczeniem maszyny (samo czyszczenie to jakies 45min.)


Ten pistolet widoczny na filmie jest profesjonalnym pistoletem do malowania nie ma co porownywac z pistoletem praktycznie mowiac domowym bo on tylko nadaje sie do prac domowych zauwazylem ze nie ma takiego zasiegu i takiej szerokosci malowania malowalem nim sufit mi szlo elegancko do domu polecam a jak ktos ma firme to polecam taki jak na filmie cenowo napewno tez sie rozni  :big grin:  pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## 7520

> JA kupiłem WAGNERA W casto, no i pomalowąłem cały dom WAŁKIEM!!!! Kurcze nie potrafię tym ustrojstwem malować, to nie maluję, a chlapie farbą. Myślę że może zła konsystencja farby, a raczej napewno, tylko że próbowałem gęsta to pryska takimi glutkami, jak zrobiłem zadszą to znów ściekała  po ścianie robiąc okropne zacieki. 
> Macie jakiś przepis metodę na dobór konsystencji farby? 
> Ostatnio chciałem dac mu kolejną szansę, i pięknie oczyściłem stare krzesło, wziąłem mojego Wagnera ( mam tego za 400 z hakiem), farbę nie co rozcieńczyłem, wybełtałem, prysk na krzesło i lipa ponownie , zacieki jak cholera, wsio cielo, dolałem więc farby, to znów mi glutki robił. Kurde już nie mam sił, a mebli mam sporo do pomalowania, i jakby dawał mi mgiełke to byłoby super, a tak  d... blada
> Farby jakich do tej pory używałem to akrylówki ( Tikkurila, Beckers)
> 
> Moj to coś takiego http://www.wagner-polska.com.pl/?mod...=184&kat_id=47
> 
> Macie jakieś uniwersalne rady odnośnie tego jak tym malować, jak rozćieńczyć farbę?


Witam, 
jeżeli chodzi o wagnera to on 5 rodzajów dysz kazda do iingo rodzaju farby dlatego ci nie wychodzi
dopytaj w casto lub liroju
pozdrawiam

----------


## hanahana

znalazlam taki pistolet do malowania w Lidlu?ma ktos takie urzadzenie?jak sie tym maluje?poradze sobie jakos amator?chce zrobic szybkie odswiezanie plotu  :smile:  a jesli dobzre pojdzie do zajme sie tez meblami i rabatkami  :smile:

----------


## Craft

> znalazlam taki pistolet do malowania w Lidlu?ma ktos takie urzadzenie?jak sie tym maluje?poradze sobie jakos amator?chce zrobic szybkie odswiezanie plotu  a jesli dobzre pojdzie do zajme sie tez meblami i rabatkami


zużywa hektolitry farby chyba podobnie jak opisany powyżej wagner.Porażka

----------


## pieknyromek

Używam do malowania ścian wewnętrznych pistoletu Geko G01143. Kosztował ok. 250zł. Używam farb lateksowych i akrylowo-lateksowych. 
I nie polecam kupna pistoletu natryskowego! Nie wiem jak inne produkty innych firm(nie chcę uogólniać) ale podejrzewam że inne pistolety spisują się podobnie. Chyba że ktoś ma do malowania naprawdę duże powierzchnie (jaka hala czy coś podobnego i jeszcze najlepiej sufit na ten sam kolor co ściany) to tak, ale jeśli chodzi o malowanie domu a tym bardziej jednego pokoju to nie polecam. Wałek i jeszcze raz wałek. Zresztą krótko po rozpoczęciu używania pistoletu kupiłem wałek (dość mały aby wykończyć trudno dostępne miejsca, okolice grzejnika, okna, drzwi itp.). Nie wierzcie producentom farb że nie trzeba ich rozcieńczać albo jeśli to max. 10%. Tak słabo rozcieńczona farba rzuca na ścinę "gluty" farby co wygląda strasznie i powoduje nierówną pracę pistoletu. Za słabo kryje i robi zacieki - trzeba powtarzać ze dwa albo trzy razy. Dolewam średnio 30-40% wody do wyjściowej objętości farby. Poza tym farbę trzeba bardzo dobrze wymieszać - najlepszy dłuższy kijek, kawałek listewki. Używałem różnych farb, za każdym razem tych które można nakładać natryskowo. Do tej pory używałem farb: nobiles, dekoral, dulux, śnieżka. I zawsze to samo tzn. rozcieńczać, mieszać itd.
Wady:
Kiepsko maluje się sufity.
Rozprysk przy malowaniu ściany powoduje pobrudzenie sufitu. Trzeba zostawić od sufitu jakieś 20-30 cm ściany niepomalowanej i kończyć wałkiem.
Niewielka oszczędność czasu. 
Konieczność dokładnego mycia po każdym użyciu.
Konieczność dwukrotnego malowania (czasami udaje się idealnie pokryć za pierwszym razem fragment ściany, ale resztę i tak trzeba poprawiać i uważać na zacieki).
Rozprysk powoduje że w powietrzu unosi się dużo małych kropelek farby i bez dobrej maski to się wdycha co na pewno nie jest dobre, a przy wałku tego nie ma.
Jak miałbym wybierać jeszcze raz to tylko wałek, większy i mniejszy. Trwałoby to może dłużej ale byłoby mniej sprzątania i zostały 100-150zł w kieszeni.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Romku, trzymaj sie zasady "jak się nie znam to się nie wypowiadam".  Pistolet do natrysku, który kupiłeś nadaje sie do zraszania roslin wodą w najlepszym wypadku do malowania bejcą płotu.  Ciśnienie robocze dla farb dyspersyjnych wynosi około 180 barów . Sama technika malowania jaka stosujesz  godna jest politowania.  Zanim zacząłes mogłeś pooglądać sobie chociażby filmiki na YT. Najpierw maluje sie sie sciany wyjeżdżając na sufit. Obojętnie w jakim kolorze. Na nastepny dzień oklejasz ściany kurtyną i malujesz sam sufit. GOTOWE! Rozcieńczenie farby jakie stosujesz jest niedopuszczalne. Zepsułeś ją.  Podsumowując jesteś amatorem, który pracuje na gównianym narzędziu  i na końcu opiniujesz swoja pracę jakbyś utrzymywał się z malowania.  Zobacz jak maluje się  sufity "prawdziwym" agregatem i bynajmniej nie jest to hala.


Ps. A farba lateksowa jest farbą akrylową.

----------


## pieknyromek

Drogi Zygmuncie, po to jest forum aby każdy mógł zabrać głos, nie proponuj zatem wprowadzania  cenzury. Trzymam się zasady że jak mam coś w temacie do dodania to się dzielę moimi spostrzeżeniami, uwagami czy doświadczeniami.
Ależ oczywiście zgadzam się  z Tobą, jestem 100% amatorem w malowaniu, kładzeniu płytek, paneli itd. I co więcej: wcale się tego nie wstydzę. Po to jest forum żeby zabierać na nim głos i się na nim uczyć. A ja może nie mam do przekazania wiedzy fachowej (zresztą nigdzie nie twierdzę że jestem specjalistą z malowania) ale mam uwagi praktyczne, którymi moim zdaniem warto się podzielić. Bo ludzie jednak kupują i używają (a bynajmniej próbują) sprzęt klasą zbliżony do mojego, albo trochę droższego. A nie sądzę że pokazywany przez Ciebie „prawdziwy agregat” kosztuje 300-400zł w markecie budowlanym. Przecież nie wypowiadałem się o sprzęcie który kosztuje tysiąc czy 2 tys. zł.  Nic bym nie mówił żebyś jako fachowiec powiedział ludziom na forum którzy planują kupić pistolet podobny do mojego aby nie kupowali czegoś takiego bo kiepski sprzęt i nie nadaje się do malowania takimi i takimi farbami (sprzedawcy w marketach ani robiący prezentacje o tym nie mówią o tym – u nich zawsze jest wszystko super, ok, nadaje się, będzie dobrze). Skoro głosu nie zabieracie Wy-fachowcy(i nie mówicie że to kiepskie i nie kupujcie tego ludzie) to wydaje mi się że chociaż moja opinia amatora który taki sprzęt kupił i radzi sobie jak może jest cenna dla innych. Sam żałuję teraz że nie poczytałem więcej 2 lata temu jak się decydowałem na kupno a bardzo by mnie interesowała opinia amatora-praktyka o podobnym sprzęcie, no ale teraz za późno. 
Żeby nie było – w sumie jestem zadowolony z efektów mojej pracy, pomalowane ściany mi się podobają,  w niektórych miejscach mogło być lepiej ale to pewnie zawsze może być. 
Zepsucia farby nie zauważyłem(ale jako amator mogłem nie zauważyć). Dostosowałem ją do moich potrzeb, nie zanotowałem żeby mi przez to wzrosło jej zużycie. 
Pewnie byłoby lepiej zrobione gdyby to robili specjaliści ale jak się domyślasz chodzi o koszty. Poza tym nie zawsze „fachowcy” są tacy super (np. hydraulikiem nie jestem ale gdybym nie sprawdzał firmy hydraulicznej która u mnie robiła to bym teraz nie miał odpływu spod prysznica). Wolę mieć trochę gorzej ale taniej no i satysfakcja z tego że zrobiło się samemu też jest duża i dla mnie ważna. Co nie znaczy że muruję, stawiam dach, robię elektrykę czy hydraulikę też samemu. 

PS. A tak na marginesie ten super malarz z Twojego filmiku podczas malowania sufitu sam sobie wyjechał w pewnym momencie na ścianę :smile:

----------


## heine84

banan

----------


## miko.kras

Mam pistolet do malownia. Moim zdaniem super sprawa, ale zeby wyszlo super trzeba dość do wprawy. Ale ogolnie polecam mi to na pewno ułatwiło malowanie.

----------


## Raźny

Hmm kompromisem będzie zakup kopresora z 50l to tego pistoletu z odpowiednią dyszą... Taki zestaw można mieć już za 400zł A kompresor się jeszcze przyda. 

Osobiście używam takiego:

http://www.maktek.pl/kompresor-olejo...0v/produkt-341

Ale chciałem mieć coś lepszego. Kompresor mój to 750zł pistolet 50zł

Ja zamierzam malować takim zestawem.

----------


## RobsonC

Witam 

Czy ktoś posiada lub używał rozwiązania Bosch PFS 5000 E ? 

Pozdrawiam 
Robert

----------


## PliP

To jak z tym malowanie i z tymi pistoletami?
Ktoś coś używa, jak się maluje taki pistoletami?
W takim Leroju to cała półka jest tych różnych agregatów malarskich. Jeden lepszy od drugiego.

----------


## Janek795

Ja zamiast wynajmować (czyli płacić kilka stów) kupiłem na allegro używkę (w sumie nówkę) wagnera airlines 60 za 1400zł  hydrodynamiczny powystawowy. Dziś cały parter gruntowałem farbą (ściany/sufity). Gdy skończyłem byłem w szoku że potrzebowałem na to może 40minut.... Więc jest super i efekt świetny. Fakt trzeba chwile więcej na oklejenie okien etc. 

Nawet abym od ręki sprzedał obniżając cenę 200-400 zł to i tak wyjdę na zero - a mam go na spokojnie aż skończę. I tak polecam zrobić. 

Mam też Bosch-a taki za 350 zł (modelu nie pamiętam) ze zbiorniczkiem - to po prostu masakra. Po pierwsze litr farby starcza na chwilkę. Przy dolewaniu tylko się cały tym upierdzielasz o jakości nie wspominając. Jak się kończyć farba zaczyna potrafi ci oglutać ścianę lub masz to jak w banku gdy jest za gęsta.   Zresztą jak ma się mieć "odkurzacz" do hydrodynamicznego i 200bar. Ogólnie polecam. Używki można kupić już za 1000 z hakiem - pomalować i sprzedać kolejnemu szczęśliwcowi nawet bez straty.

----------


## adrianopel

Witam,

zakupiłem PaintZoom 2 tygodnie temu na allegro. Jego pierwszym zadaniem miało być zagruntowanie ścian. W tym celu zakupiłem Kreisel Gruntolit W 301 (wodny środek gruntujący: https://www.kreisel.pl/PRODUKTY/SROD...dek-gruntujacy ). Na aukcji była informacja aby nie używać pistoletu więcej niż 20 minut. 

Niestety mój po około 10-15 wyzionął ducha. Gdy wszedłem w dyskusję ze sprzedającym chcąc odesłać towar w ramach niezgodności z umową to dostałem w odpowiedzi: "w aukcji jest jasno napisane do farb i malowania a nie do gruntowania . Grunt ma za ciężkie składniki na ten pistolet. Może i grunt się nadaje do malowania natryskowego ale nie do tego towaru." 

Środek ten ma konsystencje wody i nie wiem czy rzeczywiście zrobiłem błąd czy też sprzedający mówi mi nieprawdę. Nie chce mi się po prostu wierzyć, że  ze środkiem na bazie wody pistolet nie może sobie poradzić i może się spalić a z farbą dałby radę.

Jakie jest Wasze zdanie?

----------


## Wyrzynio

> Niestety mój po około 10-15 wyzionął ducha. Gdy wszedłem w dyskusję ze sprzedającym chcąc odesłać towar w ramach niezgodności z umową to dostałem w odpowiedzi: "w aukcji jest jasno napisane do farb i malowania a nie do gruntowania


Tobie siadł agregat czy sam pistolet? Bo ciężko jest stwierdzić, co dokładnie było przyczyną.. ale według mnie grunt, jak i farba mają podobne właściwości i nie powinno być z tym problemów. Sam mam profesjonalny sprzęt stąd: https://www.pneumat.com.pl/agregaty-...ie-lakiernicze i wszystko zależy od tego, jak się obchodzi z samym sprzętem oraz pistoletem. Przede wszystkim nie pozostawiam do wyschnięcia lakieru oraz myję i czyszczę dokładnie po zakończeniu pracy. Spójrz w instrukcji, jak należało się obchodzić ze sprzętem i czy tam faktycznie jest wzmianka, że nie wolno używać gruntu  :tongue: .

----------

